# Between exercises in the obedience ring



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I really think it depends on the judge and will vary greatly. Some judges feel many of those things are "training" in the ring while others do not. The ones who frown on these types of things are usually the ones who are not actively showing and want things to be like they were in the "old days". I believe even the most stringent of those will give you at least one warning before excusing you, just my opinion.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's all up to the judge's discretion about what is training in the ring or having an out of control dog. Some don't care, some do. There's an endless possibilities of what people can do, which is why except for leading by the collar, the rulebooks leave it up to the judges rather than spelling out every possible maneuver a handler could do. I hate to see people waste time and spin their dog or ask for multiple touches between exercises, while the judge stands there and waits for them to stop. Everyone has their own little routine but it shouldn't come at an expense of time to the other exhibitors. 
Now if a particular judge has a particular dislike (I can tell you Ron Roberts takes 2 points per bark off...LOL) that would be useful information!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I asked the lady I'm taking privates from this question... especially since she's big on "playing".... I was curious where the line was between the judge deciding if a dog is "out of control" - particularly with the new rules. And basically her response was have fun, but keep the dog moving between exercises and relatively contained. 

My oldest sister once nearly got kicked out of the ring because she grabbed her dog by the collar between exercises as she was going to the next thing. This was following her dog running around the ring and jumping on the judge... and while Marianne would never have laid a finger on her dog in anger, the judge anticipated something scruffy and threatened to remove my sister from the ring if she "did that again". <- Considering Marianne was a novice A handler and this was her first show, she very nearly did not go back out there again. She did not even want to be there for the remainder of that novice routine and/or go back for stays. 

This was years ago - I think judges tend to be a lot more PC and friendly around novice A people now...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep I totally agree.. As long as the judge is not standing and waiting for you to finish your whatever you should be fine. I know I do nothing but move the the next exercise and set up. I am usually waiting for the judge or the stewards. My instructor told me to write down the order of exercises and get where I needed to go. She told me it looks totally novice for the handler to be wandering around and it also helps when some judges tease you about taking so long.. I will miss Dan Herald for this .. he would ask you if we were taking a break...lol Funny man who always made me laugh. There is another judge that will start whistling the jeopardy theme music.. I enjoy the teasing and makes for a more relaxed time all around. It was never meant to be mean... only to get you to smile and relax.. I do know a few judges that if you touch your dog you get one warning and the next is 5 points..but this is in the B classes... and very competitive classes that have had some additional handling going on between exercises so toto make it fair for everyone ,you got one warning... I lost 5 points one time..lol I was waiting for everyone to line up for sits in the ring.. we were waiting for someone to be ready and I have a habit of petting Titan's face as he looks up at me ... I suppose someone could say I was positioning him if they wanted to stretch it .. I do it outside the ring also while we are standing around.. He will lay his head against my leg for loving and look up at me... We do this all the time..but not in her ring ever..I never argued and I told her I knew what she took it for.. she did admit a couple shows later that she seen me do the same thing outside the ring but she had to be fair.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

The way the match judge presented this was no playing or any other activities that may excite your dog - not the way you are all saying which is not holding up the judge or ring 

I really could not believe the intent of the AKC was to suck the joy out of the rings  No spinning or rough housing fine, but a thump on the side? <sheesh>


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks
> 
> The way the match judge presented this was no playing or any other activities that may excite your dog - not the way you are all saying which is not holding up the judge or ring
> 
> I really could not believe the intent of the AKC was to suck the joy out of the rings  No spinning or rough housing fine, but a thump on the side? <sheesh>



Nope, but there are of judges out there that would make you think otherwise. A judge you put on your "DNS" list. Unless you have shown to them before and it was just a bad day, then I pick my spot to give another chance.


----------

